# Mosa's Twin Bucklings



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

OK, So finally was able to get something. I was at work today. So after looking at them the one with the traditional red head coloring was the one stuck. He looks bow legged, his front end looks way bigger then his back end with a big head. I know he will grow out of it but right now he looks funny. The other one with the darker coloring looks really good. They are out of Both Registered 100% Boer but they would only be 25% CODI/PCI from Mosa's side, and would that be why they look funny?? Anyway, I am happy and if he doesn't grow out of it than I can always butcher him out. I will know in about a month or two whether they will stay bucks and I will register them or wether them and not register 
Enjoy. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

they are just adorable hope mom is doing well today


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Handsome little princes!!! Oh my goodness, Boers are just way too cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, lost the little red on this morning. When I was adjusting his head to straighten him out I felt him take in fluid. I thought I had tipped him long enough to get the fluid out but this morning there was a lot of it. I picked him up and his heart just stopped. I am an emotional wreck. I couldn't even perform at work and train the horses because I was so bad. The other one is doing awesome so far.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry :tear: It is always sad when a baby so young passes. But you know that he had a great life with you, his mommy, and brother. And there are many many other babies that will be so happy to see him in goat heaven. :hug: 
I'm glad your other little guy is doing well for you :hug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about what happened.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Things are looking better. I finally realized I had done all that I could do. I still feel bad because he was alive and what if I could have done something different. The "What If" is still in the back of my head, but I am working on not letting it get to me. The dark colored one is just awesome. He is acting like a buck already.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

There's always a what if, however, if just wasn't meant to be, and no matter what you do.....if its meant to be, it will be. Doesn't make it easier, but fine peace with that, and enjoy your darker headed boy, he is a blessing and a super cutie!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to read of your loss how sad. 

The little boy you have left is gorgeous.

Hope you ok x


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry


----------

